# PBCOM Tower (Metro Manila) VS. Torre Mayor (Mexico City)



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Which skyscraper do you prefer?

*PBCOM Tower, Metro Manila (Makati)*
259 m / 848 ft
Skidmore, Owings & Merrill (San Francisco)



















*Torre Mayor, Mexico City (Cuauhtémoc)*
225 m / 738 ft
Zeidler Partnership Architects


----------



## ArchiTennis (Jul 3, 2006)

I can see the similarities...but I think Torre Mayor use of different materials makes it more aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Erebus555 (Apr 21, 2006)

Definitly the Torre Mayor. Looks more sleek.


----------



## Sbz2ifc (Apr 16, 2006)

torre mayor


----------



## E -zone ³ (Mar 7, 2005)

torre mayor.. but i'd like to see more pics of the PBCOM tower though


----------



## sdtj (Sep 11, 2003)

More from Torre Mayor. Let's also see more from PBCOM Tower


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Mexico DF is like a monument city!! Definately a high class city. kay:

I pick Torre Mayor because it's more than glass and steel. 

PBCOM Tower


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

Agree, Mexico City is beautiful!

Anyway, guess which building I voted? :lol:


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

^^Siempre, Pinoy. :lol:

THIS MIGHT CHANGE YOUR MINDS. :evil:








c/o steff


----------



## padawan72 (Nov 1, 2003)

Both are lovely.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Torre Mayor


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

Both are great skyscrapers, but Torre Mayor is more sleek and elegant.


----------



## littleeyes (Feb 13, 2006)

Torre Mayor


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

Torre Mayor,no doubt!


----------



## AleksIII (Nov 16, 2006)

Torre Mayor!


----------



## Ydlar (Apr 20, 2006)

Torre Mayor for me...


----------



## Brendan (Feb 24, 2006)

Torre Mayor.


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

Torre Mayor is a beauty :drool:


----------



## kamil.bukowski (Mar 14, 2006)

Torre Mayor in Mexico City looks better


----------



## aranetacoliseum (Jun 8, 2005)

dizflip said:


> ^^Siempre, Pinoy. :lol:
> 
> THIS MIGHT CHANGE YOUR MINDS. :evil:
> 
> ...



LUV THIS ONE!!! i will choose torre mayor!

PBCOM tower is very classical modern!!!

i should be GT TOWERS vs TORRE MAYOR~~


----------

